# guides and the teqniques they employ



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

Sometimes, when fishing streamers for trout, the fish will follow a streamer but not take it. Adding a smaller streamer 18" behind the larger one sometimes induces a strike on the trailer. This is hardly a snagging setup.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Treven said:


> Am I reading between your lines to understand you would be for allowing snagging again? Dragging a hook through the water is dragging a hook through the water, right?
> 
> Rhetorical question, actually. I know that's not your point; however, I'm making a point from yours.
> 
> I see this as a straight up ethics issue, not some SJW snowflake issue pertaining to hurting a fishes feelings... it's every person's choice to make since its within the law. I personally choose to catch my fish on a single presentation because I think that's the way it should be. I'm not going to call the RAP line for watching somebody fish a tandem rig. You bet your butt, I'll call every time for somebody snagging fish with one though. Bottom bouncers, fly fishers, bobber fishers... snaggers are snaggers to me.


I just think that your broad brush is immature.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> I just think that your broad brush is immature.


Agreed, Immature and Inaccurate.

I love how the key board warriors want to chastise anyone who doesn't do things exactly how they do and feel everyone should do the same.

The thing that gets me is I do a lot of cold water conservation work...A LOT. I don't seem to see or know any of these posters that belittle others methods claiming to be all about saving the fish and resource. 

If those of you really care, why don't I see you at watershed meetings? Watershed work days? Watershed Plan Development Meetings? Volunteering with the DNR on weir harvest days? Actively participating in river clean up days? I can assure you a lot of us are out there, but where are the few of you.

I understand that takes initiative and a will to actually work, rather than sitting behind the keyboard and giving your fingers a workout.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Rasputin said:


> Maybe we should all quit fishing because anytime we drag a hook through the water a fish is at risk. Fish, after all, are precious, how we can justify torturing them is beyond me. Play it safe, stay on the couch!


If it was legal to keep fish where this happened i would've kept and eaten it. i guess i don't know about you but i am against wasting resources that my money pays for. i think that not taking those things into consideration is, to paint with a broad brush, Immature.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

carsonr2 said:


> Agreed, Immature and Inaccurate.
> 
> I love how the key board warriors want to chastise anyone who doesn't do things exactly how they do and feel everyone should do the same.
> 
> ...


so because i don't participate in your little clubs and get togethers i don't care? then you are going to try to attack my work ethic because i don't do the things you do. take you own advice.


carsonr2 said:


> I love how the key board warriors want to chastise anyone who doesn't do things exactly how they do and feel everyone should do the same.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> I just think that your broad brush is immature.


 I agree,,, Treven I don't use double hooks when fishing steel, I use 2 hooks on gills,perch, I also use a jig with a rubber minnow about 18" above it, when fishing smallies n eves n maybe a pike thrown in, I personally don't care to fish for steel with a bobber or sight fish, I do in joy fishing steel with the drop back method (witch means drifting straight back) I also injoy side drifting , in 50 plus year of dropbacking( n I fish a lot) I have never snagged a steelie or even come back with a scale, now when side drifting, that's a different kettle fish (s##t happens)


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

BMARKS said:


> so because i don't participate in your little clubs and get togethers i don't care? then you are going to try to attack my work ethic because i don't do the things you do. take you own advice.


No, it's because you need to gain some knowledge on the steps and techniques that improve and remove threats to an ecosystem, which actually has an impact on fish and other species reliant upon those systems. Not some BS imagined threat from fellow fishers that you seem to try and disseminate as fact to the masses. Attend some workshops, read some books and pitch a hand.....don't waste your time trying to cause division among the ranks, which does absolutely nothing for the resource, outside of showing your lack of knowledge of what is actually at play.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

riverbob said:


> I agree,,, Treven I don't use double hooks when fishing steel, I use 2 hooks on gills,perch, I also use a jig with a rubber minnow about 18" above it, when fishing smallies n eves n maybe a pike thrown in, I personally don't care to fish for steel with a bobber or sight fish, I do in joy fishing steel with the drop back method (witch means drifting straight back) I also injoy side drifting , in 50 plus year of dropbacking( n I fish a lot) I have never snagged a steelie or even come back with a scale, now when side drifting, that's a different kettle fish (s##t happens)


I hear you on this and no complaints here. My broad brush was intended for salmonids.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

carsonr2 said:


> No, it's because you need to gain some knowledge on the steps and techniques that improve and remove threats to an ecosystem, which actually has an impact on fish and other species reliant upon those systems. Not some BS imagined threat from fellow fishers that you seem to try and disseminate as fact to the masses. Attend some workshops, read some books and pitch a hand.....don't waste your time trying to cause division among the ranks, which does absolutely nothing for the resource, outside of showing your lack of knowledge of what is actually at play.


Your getting into a whole different debate. this is and was solely about the tandem fly rig being unethical in my opinion. did you see me state this was the biggest threat to our fishery? did you see me debating the causes for population losses. or about the things to do with the natives and their plans. this was about using a snagging rig and it being unethical and hurting fish. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

carsonr2 said:


> Agreed, Immature and Inaccurate.
> 
> I love how the key board warriors want to chastise anyone who doesn't do things exactly how they do and feel everyone should do the same.
> 
> ...


I’m immature and a keyboard warrior? Holy wha, I’ve heard it all now! Who do you guys think you are!?! 

When you both finally catch enough fish to know better, come talk to me. Defend your rigs and justify your ways all you want, been there, done that, and I just don’t fish legal snagging rigs. My choice. Just the same as it’s yours to do as you please within the law. As I said it’s not illegal. 

I could keep wild steelhead under our current laws, but I limit myself to keeping stockers only. It’s the same friggen situation here as your beloved snagging rigs. It is my choice here to be holier than thou. I’ll tell it to your face. I’ve caught enough steelhead and salmon to know the difference between lined fish and biters. Don’t sit here and try to patronize me like you boys have this figured out. You don’t.

This is completely ethics. I’m not a fly guy, I’m not a “no kill” guy, I’m not some bleeding heart wanna-be that spends all his time on the internet. I’m just telling you what you don’t know. Take it or leave it, because you boys sure as crap won’t ever be in my fishing circle. That stuff isn’t tolerated in the least...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

OK Treven, you win.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Treven said:


> I’m immature and a keyboard warrior? Holy wha, I’ve heard it all now! Who do you guys think you are!?!


I'm the guy who's calling your BS. Ya hear me ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

Not quite sure how this got from whether tandem reads were bad to chastising those who you suggest don't take part in your environmental efforts. Seems a bit out of line IMO.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I think that this thread has run its course.


----------

